# Is anyone catching anything at Bob Sykes?



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been there a few times this month and no luck yet on live shrimp, cut bait, fiddlers crabs. What's the best time to go? Does the the tide have a lot to do with it. What bait everyone using? 

I know the sheep head are there seen many people with bows get 2-3 while I'm there but I'm having no luck bites or anything. 

Any advise


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sheephead are there they seem to be eating oysters a little more then fiddlers. Use the smallest weight you can use to keep it on the bottom an a tiny hook.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ghost shrimp, you'll tear them up!


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

FreeDiver said:


> Ghost shrimp, you'll tear them up!


Can I buy them at any store?


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Youngp said:


> Can I buy them at any store?


Good question! I'd like to know the answer to this as well. Anything else biting besides sheephead?


----------

